# 67 Lemans - Hose between Harmonic Balancer and Power Steering Pump - Goes Where?



## Joe Skelly (May 20, 2016)

I have a hose, connected to something on the bottom of the motor, located between the Harmonic Balancer (I think, the pully that connects to the crankshaft) and the power steering system. 

It comes up just left of the alternator. Problem is, I have no clue where it connects on the engine.
Can anyone give any suggestions?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Joe, Some more details/info needed. What is it "Connected too" this would require a look under the car. If thats not possible maybe a good clear close up picture. If I had to guess it sounds like it could be a fuel/return line/hose. Is it Rubber or Metal? 
AC cars had a return line from the filter (up in front) that ran down and under to the fuel pump. Is/was your car AC equipped? Let us know and I'm sure we can figure it out. Cheers *


----------

